# Jebo 110w



## zubin5i0 (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi. 
i got this JEBO 110W light with two 55 W bulbs(1"white" bulb and 1 "blue" bulb) . I think these are too much for my 10 gallon. And unfortunately i broke the white bulb, and i heard the Blue bulb pretty much is useless for the plants. So the question is... Can i buy 2 bulbs one is daylight and the other one is plantslight with Less W ?? or Can i just get a daylight bulb that is 
55 W and just use one 55W bulb for this JEBO 110W ? ??

Thanks !!


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

How long is the light fixture?


----------



## zubin5i0 (Dec 18, 2004)

The light fixture is "24".. i got it from the Aquatraders.. I know it is longer than my 10 gallon but it is the smallest one available..


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

I'd suggest just using one 55W instead of two of them. If you use both, you'll have massive amounts of algae problems. Even just using one bulb, I'd suggest keeping it about 10" or so away from the top of the tank which will still be plenty of light.


----------



## zubin5i0 (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks dwhite645.
But since the 55 watt white bulb already broke, can i just replace it with any bulb that is less then 55 W (like 36W).. well this cause any problem ?..

and Do you know any place to get cheap CF straight 4 pins bulb with high K ??

Thanks ~


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

No, you can't get a 36 watt bulb to fit a 24" fixture. Remember you will lose some light from the hangover and smaller tank take more light than a larger tank, read this.

Try Big Als for bulbs or http://www.lightbulbsdirect.com/page/001/CTGY/Aquarium


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I have posted a reply to another similar thread and I will say this again. JEBO fixture is totally inadequate and inefficient for serious planted tanks. I took mine apart and instead installed the ballast into a DIY fixture I built. One reason I did this was because the JEBO fixture was too small to accompany the two bulbs it came with. Also, it uses only 1 reflector in a fixture space which is not enough in terms of space, light, and heat dissipation. My fixture got so hot it even raised the tank's temperature(I used it on a 29-gal). The entire fixture also got very hot to handle. I know taking it apart will void any warranty, however, I am glad I made this change. As for the replacement parts, I ordered both the reflectors and the bulbs from AHS. I still have the JEBO bulbs so if you want you can PM me and we can work out a deal. The aforementioned opinions about JEBO are simply from my personal experience as I know even the same products can have varying degree of working results. Just something to share with you guys. 

Paul


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

trenac said:


> Remember you will lose some light from the hangover and smaller tank take more light than a larger tank, read this.QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, you will lose some light due to hangover, but only about 2" per side, approx., which doesn't amount to very much. The article is a good read, but a big key factor that isn't pointed out is the depth of a 10 gallon vs the depth of the 55 gallon. There's about the same amount of light hitting the substrate of the 10 gallon with 55w as there is of a 55 gallon with 220w of light since the 55g is so much deeper.


----------



## daddyo72 (Oct 16, 2004)

Geez, and I just bid on a 220w Jebo for my 55.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

dwhite645 said:


> trenac said:
> 
> 
> > Remember you will lose some light from the hangover and smaller tank take more light than a larger tank, read this.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

daddyo72 said:


> Geez, and I just bid on a 220w Jebo for my 55.


It's not as bad as it sounds. I purchased the 220w fixture after seeing their dirt cheap prices, I couldn't buy an enclosure alone for that amount 

My opinion.... worth the money! Not perfect but will work for some. The biggest defect is that these fixtures are made for tanks that don't have plastic frames. The lip on either side that is made to keep the light centered doesn't actually clear the plastic frame. Not hard to fix with a couple pieces of plexyglass but I've lived with it as is until now. Some may consider this a big setback, specially if you have a cat that jumps on the fixture as it could end up moving it off center.... or worse.... If only they made legs for this fixture one could overlook this problem easier. This is something I believe should be noted in the item description, it's not a show stopper but it's no less of a disapointment to discover this after the purchase, perhaps it's part of the reason why this fixture is so well priced.

The next defect in order of importance (IMO) is that the bulbs are rather close together which doesn't allow a lot of spread. Works on a 55 gal but spread is rather bad in a 75 gal, would need two of these over a 75 gal to get nice spread.

End caps..... now these really are cheap and nasty, my bulbs would flicker because of poor contact (loose contacts). Luckily all it takes is a nail or similar pointy device to slightly deform the female contact inside the endcap to make a tighter fit. There is only one bulb clip per bulb, the other end is supported by the endcap... not the best choice considering the loose fit of the endcaps but as noted above, it can easily be corrected.

Light intensity is inferior to that of the same bulbs powered by a workhorse ballast. I have, of course, pulled it all apart and it appears they use regular fluorescent ballasts to drive the bulbs... will know for sure once I've tested the ballast itself. At the moment it appears as if 4x??w ballasts are used for each pair of bulbs, each bulb receiving two power leads from the ballast. Intensity as I said is slightly inferior which may effect your opinion. Advantages are obvious, heat and bulb life. Heat, at least in this model (4x55W), is not an issue at all, the fixture remains warm but nothing more. It wouldn't surprise me if the choice of ballast was due to heat issues. Those wanting more light out of it can add a fan or some holes on top to dissipate the heat and change the ballasts to drive the bulbs at full power.

The canopy is made up of two extruded aluminum pieces with plastic endcaps. The shield is a thin piece of plexyglass which I didn't even try out, I removed it and rested the fixture on the glass lids of the tank. The bulbs that come with the fixture seem good, the actinics appear very similar in look and effect to the All-Glass actinics I have on the reef tank and the 10000K bulbs are growing my plants just as well as any other 10000K I've tried in the past.

In all it's a great deal for the price I paid, the bulbs alone would have costed me at least half the total fixture cost, luckily I also have a use for the actinics. As stated before even for the DIY person you can't get an aluminum enclosure alone for much cheaper than this, I have two now and one is in the process of being retrofitted with 2x150W HQI with the help of a couple fans. Ballasts will obviously be remote.

Hope that helps
Giancarlo Podio


----------

